# Whats up guys



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I have been gone for a while but here i am


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Long vacation huh lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Your back after you left my house I thought you died lol glad your back


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Lol i have been real busy since then . I MAY get a 09 Brute any new solution for the
fuel pump problems they have ?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

What up bruddah. Good to see you around.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Where are you at nowadays back in miss


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

He's rolling a Mack everyday I believe. Haulin sticks.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Understood, get that brute and stay up with us on the forums we miss the originals who were here way back lol.....


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

hondarecoveryman said:


> Lol i have been real busy since then . I MAY get a 09 Brute any new solution for the
> fuel pump problems they have ?


All kinds of easy and cheap fixes now there's a ton of info in that section now.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> He's rolling a Mack everyday I believe. Haulin sticks.


 Thats a big 10- 4 A big red Western Star hauling poles for Entergy

---------- Post added at 07:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 AM ----------



lilbigtonka said:


> Understood, get that brute and stay up with us on the forums we miss the originals who were here way back lol.....


I miss hangin out here too but 2800-3000 miles a week dosent leave much room for fun or projects LOL


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Glad to see ya back man.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah I misspoke. Big ole Wstar. Much better lol.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Good to have you back.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Well guys P425 put some pics on facebook and it has got me thinking obout "the good ol days" so I guess I will be pulling my old 400 out of the weeds and building a new toy . I dont want to go crazy anybody know where a 360 Prairie with a grenaded motor is ? My old 400 needs lots of parts lol .


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hehe... :bigok: glad to inspire. Also, you need to change your avatar :rockn:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

You like my new daily ride P425 ? For some reason I cant change my avatar my phone . When I get to a laptop I will get everything updated


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah it's sweet. A little jealous. Lol


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I found a donor quad with a bad top end !!!! Only like 4 miles from me . I will try and get some pics of the build up for you guys . Guess I will be building the first one for trails then start on something to play in the mud on .


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

My new ride


----------

